# perchè siamo qui ?



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

*perchè siamo qui ?*

è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
Così, per mera curiosità

1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
2-quali sono i motivi per cui siete qui ?
3-cosa vi ha portato qui ? 
4-perchè ci rimanete ?


inizio io :

1-io vengo qui per condividere dei pensieri sulla questione " tradimento ". 
2-vengo qui per parlare, ma non sono qui per ricevere consigli o rispondere a domande sulla mia vita.
3-il caso, non potendomi aprire parlandone a cuore aperto nella cerchia dei miei conoscenti ho pensato che l'anonimato di un forum fosse un buon posto in cui parlare liberamente 
4- non lo so, ogni tanto mi viene voglia di abbandonare, tutti gli altri frequentatori sono : 

o traditori pentiti
o traditi arrabbiati e feriti ( che hanno tutta la mia comprensione e rispetto )

ogni volta che esprimo i miei pensieri sulla questione “ tradimento “ non trovo mai nessuno che vede la cosa come la vedo io e così, mi sembra di essere un po’ la pietra dello scandalo. Mi sembra di essere la nota stonata in questo bel forum, mi sembra di dare un po’ noia e di irritare i suoi avventori.


orsù, a voi, dite di voi, se vi và.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

pietra dello scandalo?
ma scendi dal pero va'.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pietra dello scandalo?
> ma scendi dal pero va'.


 e daii, Asu, non parlare di me, rispondi alle domande, se ti va


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
> Così, per mera curiosità
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> ...


 1 mi andava di parlare delle mie esperienze in merito
2 vedi sopra
3 ho trovato il forum in modo casuale
4 xche mi trovo bene


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e daii, Asu, non parlare di me, rispondi alle domande, se ti va


no, è per questo che non riesco a comunicare con te.
Qui SI PARLA DI SE' non degli altri.
Tu citi sempre casistiche, categorie e quando ti si chiede qualcosa in merito alle tue di esperienze ,svicoli e t'indigni dicendo che non parli di te personalmente. Di cos'hai paura? sei anonimo.
cazzo vuol dire??tu fai commenti ed esprimi giudizi avendo letto le esperienze  degli altri (tipo a persa o a verena) e non dici una fava di te.
Io non parlo di categorie, io parlo di persone.
E comunque sono qui perchè dopo la chiusura di un forum su cui scrivevo ho saputo che altre ex utenti si erano spostati qui.


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
> Così, per mera curiosità
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, è per questo che non riesco a comunicare con te.
> Qui SI PARLA DI SE' non degli altri.
> Tu citi sempre casistiche, categorie e quando ti si chiede qualcosa in merito alle tue di esperienze ,svicoli e t'indigni dicendo che non parli di te personalmente. Di cos'hai paura? sei anonimo.
> cazzo vuol dire??tu fai commenti ed esprimi giudizi avendo letto le esperienze degli altri (tipo a persa o a verena) e non dici una fava di te.
> ...


ok. Ma non pensi che si potrebbe rispettare il fatto che io non voglio parlare di me ?

non è questione di paura, è per rispetto verso le persone che interagiscono nella mia vita.

Io faccio commenti ed esprimo giudizi sulle esperienze degli altri perchè gli altri hanno voluto condividerle.
Io non voglio condividere le mie esperienze, voglio solamente parlare ed avere uno scambio di vedute sulla quetione " tradimento ".

tu, probabilmente, non riesci a comunicare con me perchè vuoi sapere di me e della mia vita, non ti interessa parlare di un argomento, tu vuoi sapere di me, che è ben diverso.

Io non voglio sapere di te, della tua vita. 

per es: se parliamo di viaggi, e parliamo dell'Africa, non ho bisogno di sapere della tua vita o se ti sei difertita quando ci sei stata. 
Parliamo dell'Africa, mi dici cosa ne pesni, ti dico cosa ne penso, ci scambiamo le nostre impressioni in merito ma non parliamo di noi.
Non ci scambiamo consigli e pareri sui nostri rispettivi viaggi. 

Riesci a capire la differenza ?, mi sono spiegato ?

PS : però, un poco comunichiamo, non trovi ? anche solo per punzecchiarci e litigare


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

le domande 2 e 3 sembrano simili ma non lo sono.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok. Ma non pensi che si potrebbe rispettare il fatto che io non voglio parlare di me ?
> 
> non è questione di paura, è per rispetto verso le persone che interagiscono nella mia vita.
> 
> ...

















eh no! tu non puoi fare commmenti su altre esperienze e non parlare delle tue. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E a me delle esperienze di oscar, abbi pazienza, non me ne frega una fava.
Dico solo che devo sapere con chi sto parlando, sapere qualcosa di lui e del perchè ne parla.
Comunque è inutile: o fai finta di non capire o non ci arrivi proprio


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
> Così, per mera curiosità
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> ...


 
Mi ci hanno portata. Sto qui perché mi diverto, chiacchiero, conosco persone nuove, perdo un sacco di tempo


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non dici una fava di te.


A me sembra di aver detto tutto  *di me* : 
faccio un riepilogo 

1- sono sposato, 
2 - ho sentito la necessità di avere più di una donna
3- ho una amicizia erotica in atto con una donna che la pensa esattamente come me.
4 - sono felice di questa situazione in cui vivo divinamente in quanto non mi sento un traditore ma un bigamo ( speriamo di non sentire la necessità di aumentare il numero.......:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




5- non dico nulla  a mia moglie perchè lei è felice della sua vita con me e non voglio farla soffrire.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Sono dell'idea che si possa anche non dire TUTTO TUTTO della propria vita privata (queste sono scelte personali), ma è impensabile, Oscar, che tu venga a pontificare qui dentro senza condividere nemmeno un po' di te!

Appiattisci in questo modo qualunque conversazione!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> A me sembra di aver detto tutto  *di me* :
> faccio un riepilogo
> 
> 1- sono sposato,
> ...


e chissenefrega?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












scherzo, oscar!!
io queste cose non le avevo lette ma dedotte.
Ci voleva tanto?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

E' tragico che tu dica che sia un bigamo.

La bigamia è una cosa molto pesante...(non a caso quella "formale" è reato), ed è una violenza che fai a tua moglie se non condividi la conoscenza di questa cosa con lei.

Credimi, so cosa vuol dire tradire. E si puo' tradire SENZA essere bigami, ma non si puo' essere dei coniugi VALIDI essendo bigami.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
> Così, per mera curiosità
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> ...


4- Il tempo libero: poi non so se ne avrò abbastanza per seguirlo così, sicuramente in futuro ci tornerò

3- La curiosità: riguardo ai tradimenti, il sesso e l'amore

2- Le persone: sono rimasto affascinato dai loro ragionamenti e dalle loro opinioni 

1- Ancora le persone: non mi fanno sentire una mosca bianca riguardo alla visione su alcuni aspetti della vita, su tanti altri forum ho trovato il vuoto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

1) Perchè quando si subiscono le corna, a volte può essere propedeutico guardare quelle degli altri.
2) Perchè chiacchiero volentieri con alcuni e litigo volentieri con altri.
3) Perchè è divertente ogni tanto invertire la posizione dei due gruppi del punto 2.
4) Perchè il dialogo è l'unico mezzo per crescere.
5) perchè oramai ho il link nei preferiti.
6) perchè è sempre meglio che lavorare
7) perchè se non scambio quattro chiacchiere con voi, il mio ambiente di vita è abbastanza deprimente


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' tragico che tu dica che sia un bigamo.
> 
> La bigamia è una cosa molto pesante...(non a caso quella "formale" è reato), ed è una violenza che fai a tua moglie se non condividi la conoscenza di questa cosa con lei.
> 
> Credimi, so cosa vuol dire tradire. E si puo' tradire SENZA essere bigami, ma non si puo' essere dei coniugi VALIDI essendo bigami.


mi sembra che qui sei tu che " pontifichi "  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho parlato di bigamia come visione della cosa.

è tragico dire che si tradisce perchè non si è più considerate dal marito
è tragico dire che si tradisce perchè si spera di trovare un sostituto al marito.

mi sembra che si faccia molta più violenza nei matrimoni tiepidi, nei matrimoni di convenienza in cui la moglie non se ne và solamente perchè non trova un sostituto o non se lo può permettere da un punto di vista economico.

la violenza, a volte, stà proprio nel confessare un tradimento.

Verena, 

non pensare di essere l'unica sapere cosa sia il tradimento e credimi, si può tradire anche per altri motivi da quelli che hanno indotto te a farlo, Per motivi che tu non capisci e non sai interpretare, ma non per questo debbono per forza essere dei palliativi. 

Tu forse non riesci a concepirlo ma
si può essere validi coniugi pur avendo una amicizia erotica.

detto ciò, ti va di rispondere alle mie domande a titolo del 3d ? 
se ti và, fallo, altrimenti, svincola ....


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si può essere validi coniugi pur avendo una amicizia erotica.


Oscar ma quello è il TUO punto di vista, è lì che cade il tuo discorso. Se la tua amante cominciasse a chiedere altro?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chissenefrega??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu non le avevi lette, ma io le ho scritte, al mio ingresso qui, nel forum.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar ma quello è il TUO punto di vista, è lì che cade il tuo discorso. Se la tua amante cominciasse a chiedere altro?


certo che è un mio punto di vista, ogni cosa che dico è un mio punto di vista, non pretendo che sia la verità assolutà.

cambio amante ?,........... mah..........ci penserò, se succede


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tu non le avevi lette, ma io le ho scritte, al mio ingresso qui, nel forum.


evvabè.
ora le so


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

*perchè siamo qui ?*

non me lo ricordo..


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo che è un mio punto di vista, ogni cosa che dico è un mio punto di vista, non pretendo che sia la verità assolutà.
> 
> cambio amante ?,........... mah..........ci penserò, se succede


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non me lo ricordo..


Come non ricordi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   siamo state bannate da DOL


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> A me sembra di aver detto tutto *di me* :
> faccio un riepilogo
> 
> 1- sono sposato,
> ...


Direi che la tua è una situazione frequente e largamente condivisa da un mucchio di persone. Non ti ho mai considerato una pietra dello scandalo.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come non ricordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   ah già...


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ah già...



Maledetti


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Maledetti




























che cojeri vorrai dire. secondo me ancora ci rimpiangono..


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

come mai vi hanno bannate?


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

_1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
2-quali sono i motivi per cui siete qui ?
3-cosa vi ha portato qui ? 
4-perchè ci rimanete ?_


1. Perchè in questo forum ho trovato persone che mi danno tutto quello che cerco in un'amicizia: rido fino alle lacrime, alle volte mi commuovo, discuto, litigo e rifletto molto...
2.Perchè ormai è come scendere al bar e trovare un gruppo di amici che hanno sempre qualcosa di interessante di cui parlare.
3.Perchè dopo anni di assoluta fedeltà anche "mentale" al mio compagno ho iniziato a prendere delle sbandate e l'ho vissuto come un tradimento. Parlarne qui mi ha aiutato a vedere la cosa in modo diverso,a capire anche a quali enormi sofferenze può portare cedere alle tentazioni.
4. Vedi punto 2.


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cojeri vorrai dire. secondo me ancora ci rimpiangono..


Credo anch'io Anna...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> _1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> 2-quali sono i motivi per cui siete qui ?
> 3-cosa vi ha portato qui ?
> 4-perchè ci rimanete ?_
> ...


già che ci sei mi offri una birretta?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

ma dol non c'è ancora??


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come mai vi hanno bannate?


io perché ho rotto le palle quando sono stati bannati marì stermi e non mi ricordo chi altro.
ma rotte rotte eh... mica robetta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Chi offre l'aperitivo, oggi?
(scusate, ho lasciato il portafoglio a casa)


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cojeri vorrai dire. secondo me ancora ci rimpiangono..





MK ha detto:


> Credo anch'io Anna...



Eccchisenefotte


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dol non c'è ancora??


è di una felicità quel forum, ultimamente...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi offre l'aperitivo, oggi?
> (scusate, ho lasciato il portafoglio a casa)


braccino corto eh?
offro io.


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che ci sei mi offri una birretta?


 
Ma certo! e te la faccio portare da quel gran figo del barista qua sotto!!!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eccchisenefotte


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> braccino corto eh?
> offro io.


 
Per me uno spritz, grazie!


----------



## Old Zyp (27 Febbraio 2009)

traditore e tradito, provato tutte e due

consigli utili per riflettere

simpatia etc etc etc


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> braccino corto eh?
> offro io.


No, è che ho messo un maglione un po' stretto, non riesco ad allungare le braccia più di tanto. Ma poi contraccambio, eh!

Io mi accontento di un crodino, ma facciamo portare un po' di porcherie da mangiucchiare! (occhio, tenete lontana Sole....)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per me uno spritz, grazie!


bianco o rosso?


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, è che ho messo un maglione un po' stretto, non riesco ad allungare le braccia più di tanto. Ma poi contraccambio, eh!
> 
> Io mi accontento di un crodino, ma facciamo portare un po' di porcherie da mangiucchiare! (occhio, tenete lontana Sole....)


 

















  x me un aperol soda.....oggi sto leggera perchè ieri sera mi sono scofanata mezza teglia di lasagne al pesto


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, *è che ho messo un maglione un po' stretto, non riesco ad allungare le braccia più di tanto. Ma poi contraccambio,* eh!
> 
> Io mi accontento di un crodino, ma facciamo portare un po' di porcherie da mangiucchiare! (occhio, tenete lontana Sole....)


 
E di cos'è fatto, di legno?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, è che ho messo un maglione un po' stretto, non riesco ad allungare le braccia più di tanto. Ma poi contraccambio, eh!
> 
> Io mi accontento di* un crodino*, ma facciamo portare un po' di porcherie da mangiucchiare! (occhio, tenete lontana Sole....)


madò... ma almeno un campari, no?


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bianco o rosso?


 






   Ostrega, dalle mie parti ce ne sono di tre tipi ma sempre rossi vengono fuori...aperol, select e bitter...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

se mi fate portare anche due saltini arrotolati di pasta sfoglia col wurstel dentro mi fate un piacere perchè c'ho già una famella


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ostrega, dalle mie parti ce ne sono di tre tipi ma sempre rossi vengono fuori...aperol, select e bitter...


veneta?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se mi fate portare anche due saltini arrotolati di pasta sfoglia col wurstel dentro mi fate un piacere perchè c'ho già una famella


vuoi anche un uovo sodo e una polpetta?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Dai, AnnaA, facciamoci un campari in due col bianco, poi patatine sfregugliate e noccioline "posse".
Adoro gli aperitivi alla Casa del Popolo


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> veneta?


 
Veneziana doc


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

un vodka lemon con un tostino  farcito


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, AnnaA, facciamoci un campari in due col bianco, poi patatine sfregugliate e noccioline "posse".
> Adoro gli aperitivi alla Casa del Popolo


vada per il campari.
cosa sono le noccioline posse?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E di cos'è fatto, di legno?


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un vodka lemon con un tostino farcito


 

una vodka a quest'ora?!? alla sera cosa ti bevi?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un vodka lemon con un tostino farcito


tostino farcito patè va bene?


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tostino farcito patè va bene?


prefeirei la giardiniera  

	
	
		
		
	


	








sai che è buonissimo anche con la senape?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vuoi anche un uovo sodo e una polpetta?



grazie, e una fettina di culo con pinoli


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vada per il campari.
> cosa sono le noccioline posse?


rafferme...che schifo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> vada per il campari.
> cosa sono le noccioline posse?


Vecchie, un po' gommose.
Di solito si usa il termine "pan pòss" (pane vecchio) per indicare uno che sa di poco, un po' "gnucco" (tanto che si usa anche il temine "gnùcc")


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie, e una fettina di culo con pinoli


e per pranzo topi morti?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e per pranzo topi morti?


chettedevodadì?? c'ho una fame mostruosa


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

mi sa che abbiamo svaccato un pò la discussione eh...


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e per pranzo topi morti?


Vivi mordono


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vecchie, un po' gommose.
> Di solito si usa il termine "pan pòss" (pane vecchio) per indicare uno che sa di poco, un po' "gnucco" (tanto che si usa anche il temine "gnùcc")


bleah.. cosa ne dici, invece di qualche oliva ascolana, così di campari poi ne beviamo due?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo svaccato un pò la discussione eh...



dissento. Siamo qui anche per bere e magnare


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo svaccato un pò la discussione eh...


ma poco, poco, poco, eh..


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo svaccato un pò la discussione eh...


Assolutamente no: stiamo vivendo in tempo reale uno dei migliori motivi per cui siamo qui


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> bleah.. cosa ne dici, invece di qualche oliva ascolana, così di campari poi ne beviamo due?


Vada per te, ma a me non piacciono. Voglio i Dixie! (oggi mi sento perverso e decadente)


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

*oscar*

te cosa bevi?
spremuta di limone?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> te cosa bevi?
> spremuta di limone?
















  che bastardona!!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vada per te, ma a me non piacciono. Voglio i Dixie! (oggi mi sento perverso e decadente)


madò ma neanche nei peggiori bar di caracas... i dixie....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

io perdo i sensi con le noccioline...cazzo , potrei andare avanti all'infinito


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

al massimo i fonzies


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò ma neanche nei peggiori bar di caracas... i dixie....


I "Cà dul Popul" dalle nostre parti sono peggio dei bar di Caracas


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bastardona!!


"ma bevo un cuba libre mio amor" come canta zucchero...
...  che voglia di fare casino che mi sta venenendo su..


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> al massimo i fonzies


 
meglio le rodeo


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> "ma bevo un cuba libre mio amor" come canta zucchero...
> ...  che voglia di fare casino che mi sta venenendo su..


se ti serve una mano mi sun chi


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vada per te, ma a me non piacciono. Voglio i Dixie! (oggi mi sento perverso e decadente)


 
Ohhh io adoro i dixie! sono una specie di droga!!!allora confermo, per me spritz all'aperol e dixie


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io perdo i sensi con le noccioline...cazzo , potrei andare avanti all'infinito


 tre, quattro cucchiaini sul palmo della mano, e poi una boccata sola!
Mastichi a bocca piena per un po' e poi...... vietato sorridere


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> I "Cà dul Popul" dalle nostre parti sono peggio dei bar di Caracas


e mi sa.. se le nocciole sono molli, chissà le patatine e i dixie come saranno....


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> "ma bevo un cuba libre mio amor" come canta zucchero...
> ... che voglia di fare casino che mi sta venenendo su..


Altro giro, AnnaA?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e mi sa.. se le nocciole sono molli, chissà le patatine e i dixie come saranno....


Brava, hai intuito giusto. Se poi si è in una giornata umida.....
già sembrano rosi dai topi, poi pure mollicci.....


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti serve una mano mi sun chi


quasi quasi parto in tournè e torno stasera sul tardi e chi si è visto si è visto....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> tre, quattro cucchiaini sul palmo della mano, e poi una boccata sola!
> Mastichi a bocca piena per un po' e poi.....*. vietato sorridere*
















  se non vuoi far vomitare il tuo accompagnatore


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> quasi quasi parto in tournè e torno stasera sul tardi e chi si è visto si è visto....


ma ce l'hai ancora il tipo?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Altro giro, AnnaA?


siamo già al terzo?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo già al terzo?


ma come il terzo??
bastardi!! io son rimasta al primo


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Direi che la tua è una situazione frequente e largamente condivisa da un mucchio di persone. Non ti ho mai considerato una pietra dello scandalo.


In questo forum non ho ancora trovato nessuno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ........


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ce l'hai ancora il tipo?


lasciamo perdere che è peggio di un segugio ultimamente...

e non fatemi bereeeeeee se no faccio di quei casini...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> In questo forum non ho ancora trovato nessuno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


madò che faccia triste. e beviti un campari con noi che ti passa


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

io adoro l'uovo sodo con l'ape.
ma non lo trovi mai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, è per questo che non riesco a comunicare con te.
> Qui SI PARLA DI SE' non degli altri.
> Tu citi sempre casistiche, categorie e quando ti si chiede qualcosa in merito alle tue di esperienze ,svicoli e t'indigni dicendo che non parli di te personalmente. Di cos'hai paura? sei anonimo.
> cazzo vuol dire??tu fai commenti ed esprimi giudizi avendo letto le esperienze degli altri (tipo a persa o a verena) e non dici una fava di te.
> ...


non a caso racconta sempre aneddoti capitati ad amici/he.
sai come accade a volte? "caro cioè, la mia amica chiede se si può restare incinta con un bacio..." "caro dottore, un mio amico ha l'uccello piccolo..."


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lasciamo perdere che è peggio di un segugio ultimamente...
> 
> e non fatemi bereeeeeee se no faccio di quei casini...


Invece credo proprio che se ti incontrassi ti farei bere un pochino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, dai ultimo giro che poi vado dalla tettona


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma poco, poco, poco, eh..


 e tu Anna, oltre che punzecchiarmi e prendermi in giro, hai tempo e vologlia di rispondere alle domande del 3d ?

zanzarotta..


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non a caso racconta sempre aneddoti capitati ad amici/he.
> sai come accade a volte? "*caro cioè, la mia amica chiede se si può restare incinta con un bacio..." "caro dottore, un mio amico ha l'uccello piccolo*..."


è infatti è pieno di test...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non a caso racconta sempre aneddoti capitati ad amici/he.
> sai come accade a volte? "caro cioè, la mia amica chiede se si può restare incinta con un bacio..." "caro dottore, un mio amico ha l'uccello piccolo..."


nessuno mi leva dalla testa che la storiella del pompino fosse la sua


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io adoro l'uovo sodo con l'ape.
> ma non lo trovi mai


ormai lo trovi solo nelle osterie di campagna, insieme a polpette, frittata e cotechino sulla polenta e le sarde impanate il venerdì. 
salviamo le nostre tradizioni dai dixie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok. Ma non pensi che si potrebbe rispettare il fatto che io non voglio parlare di me ?
> 
> non è questione di paura, è per rispetto verso le persone che interagiscono nella mia vita.


e il rispetto per gli amici di cui racconti episodi e parole?


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ormai lo trovi solo nelle osterie di campagna, insieme a polpette, *frittata e cotechino sulla polenta* e le sarde impanate il venerdì.
> salviamo le nostre tradizioni dai dixie...


marò..orgasmo multiplo carpiato


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ormai lo trovi solo nelle osterie di campagna, insieme a polpette, frittata e cotechino sulla polenta e le sarde impanate il venerdì.
> salviamo le nostre tradizioni dai dixie...


mazza che fame che mi è venuta!!!!


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non a caso racconta sempre aneddoti capitati ad amici/he.
> sai come accade a volte? "caro cioè, la mia amica chiede se si può restare incinta con un bacio..." "caro dottore, un mio amico ha l'uccello piccolo..."


 
non rientra fra le mie manie .. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mi sento normodotato, ma forse è solo una mia impressione, forse me la sto raccontando, forse non voglio vedere la triste realtà


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> marò..orgasmo multiplo carpiato


con l'aperitivo??
a pranzo topi morti davvero


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e tu Anna, oltre che punzecchiarmi e prendermi in giro, hai tempo e vologlia di rispondere alle domande del 3d ?
> 
> zanzarotta..


ho già risposto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono stata bannata da un forum e sono arrivata qua.
ma sono aaaaanni...


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con l'aperitivo??
> a pranzo topi morti davvero


ma io l'ape lo prendo solo alla sera


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> marò..orgasmo multiplo carpiato


Con doppio avvitamento!
La mia storia dei Dixie, era per creare l'atmsfera da svacco popolare, ma è certo meglio frittata, cotechino e polenta!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con l'aperitivo??
> a pranzo topi morti davvero


ma va! si accostano da Dio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non rientra fra le mie manie ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma era un esempio. come mai non vuoi parlarci di te ma tra una risata e l'altra ci tieni a precisare che non sei mini-minchia?


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non rientra fra le mie manie ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non *riesci* a vederla: troppo piccola!


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Ora vi saluto, buon weekend a tutti


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Con doppio avvitamento!
> La mia storia dei Dixie, era per creare l'atmsfera da svacco popolare, ma è certo meglio frittata, cotechino e polenta!


 
un giorno sono andata a magnare il tartufo a moncalvo in un posticino favoloso: tra gli antipasti mi hanno servito un cotechino con fonduta e tartufo.
ho scoperto solo lì il famoso punto g


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ora vi saluto, buon weekend a tutti


ciao pisella


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e il rispetto per gli amici di cui racconti episodi e parole?


vedo che sei attenta ai mei post...

beh, gli amici potrebbero essere chiunque, ne ho molti, è difficile ricollegarli a ciò che racconto. Molti sono solo conoscenti. Altri sono racconti riportati di cui non conosco il protagonista.

PS : risposta esauriente, sei appagata adesso ?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma era un esempio. come mai non vuoi parlarci di te ma tra una risata e l'altra ci tieni a precisare che non sei mini-minchia?

















  mini minchia non l'avevo mai sentito


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un giorno sono andata a magnare il tartufo a moncalvo in un posticino favoloso: tra gli antipasti mi hanno servito un cotechino con fonduta e tartufo.
> ho scoperto solo lì il famoso punto g


Io e te dobbiamo fare due chiacchiere. Ci troviamo a Moncalvo?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che sei attenta ai mei post...
> 
> beh, gli amici potrebbero essere chiunque, ne ho molti, è difficile ricollegarli a ciò che racconto. Molti sono solo conoscenti. Altri sono racconti riportati di cui non conosco il protagonista.
> 
> PS : risposta esauriente, sei appagata adesso ?


anche tua moglie o la tua amante potrebbero essere chiunque!chi le conosce??


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un giorno sono andata a magnare il tartufo a moncalvo in un posticino favoloso: tra gli antipasti mi hanno servito un cotechino con fonduta e tartufo.
> ho scoperto solo lì il famoso punto g


 a capuducazz, scusa eh....


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Ciao Soleeeeeeeeeee
Buon WE!


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io e te dobbiamo fare due chiacchiere. Ci troviamo a Moncalvo?


per mangiare bene vengo ovunque


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vedo che sei attenta ai mei post...
> 
> beh, gli amici potrebbero essere chiunque, ne ho molti, è difficile ricollegarli a ciò che racconto. Molti sono solo conoscenti. Altri sono racconti riportati di cui non conosco il protagonista.
> 
> PS : risposta esauriente, sei appagata adesso ?


no, perché è illogica.
comunque non sappiamo chi sei nè ci interessa farlo, quindi non potremmo mai sapere chi è tua moglie, anche se è solo una e facilmente riconducibile a te.
carino poi il fatto che non ritenga che sia a un estraneo, dovuto rispetto.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> detto ciò, ti va di rispondere alle mie domande a titolo del 3d ?
> se ti và, fallo, altrimenti, svincola ....


 
Casomai SVICOLO e non mi convinci, non mi hai mai convinto.

mettiti a giocare nel fango, sporcati le manine, e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

SOLE!
Riporta indietro la ciotolina dei Dixie!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Casomai SVICOLO e non mi convinci, non mi hai mai convinto.
> 
> mettiti a giocare nel fango, sporcati le manine, e ne riparliamo.
















  brava vere!! cantagliele a quella là


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma era un esempio. come mai non vuoi parlarci di te ma tra una risata e l'altra ci tieni a precisare che non sei mini-minchia?


non ho detto questo, se leggi bene capisci che mi sto autoprendendoingiro.

Angelina..


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> SOLE!
> Riporta indietro la ciotolina dei Dixie!


 
azz!! mi hai beccata!


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava vere!! cantagliele a quella là


gliele ho cantate io ieri per lo svicolo e a me niente genuflessioni eh??


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

*facciamolo bere*

invece di farlo sentire in colpa...
asu ordina una bottiglia di quello buono, secondo me si smolla e ci racconta tutto..


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per mangiare bene *vengo ovunque*


No farmi fare figure da "Harry, ti presento Sally", eh!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> invece di farlo sentire in colpa...
> asu ordina una bottiglia di quello buono, secondo me si smolla e ci racconta tutto..


oh! il meccanico l'ultima volta mi ha regalato una bottiglia di fragolino che era ad una gradazione inbevibile!!
porto quella??


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No farmi fare figure da "Harry, ti presento Sally", eh!


giuro che dopo il cotechino con fonduta e tartufo la faccia era quella


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Bene, ragazze. Io me ne vado a panineggiare dalla zinnona. Sa sèntum.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo, se leggi bene capisci che mi sto autoprendendoingiro.
> 
> Angelina..


dopo questa tua osservazione l'ho riletto. non vedo autoironia. sarà un mio limite.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Casomai SVICOLO e non mi convinci, non mi hai mai convinto.
> 
> mettiti a giocare nel fango, sporcati le manine, e ne riparliamo.


informati prima di parlare, si può anche dire SVINCOLO
eh si, si vede che parli senza conoscere le cosa a fondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





eilà, che serietà, che Papanza, e daii, un po di leggerezza, 
....... simpatica peccatrice pentita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti prendi troppo sul serio, suvvia, un sorriso....


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! il meccanico l'ultima volta mi ha regalato una bottiglia di fragolino che era ad una gradazione inbevibile!!
> porto quella??


va bè sarà ormai aceto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




niente. ordino io un cabernet franc di quelli giusti per amore della pace.
oscar siediti che facciamo un brindisi.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> informati prima di parlare, si può anche dire SVINCOLO
> eh si, si vede che parli senza conoscere le cosa a fondo
> 
> 
> ...



quando sembra ma proprio sembra solo, che tu ti stia un po' riprendendo scadi sempre e torni a sguazzare nella cacchina 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e lo fai perchè vere ha colto nel segno! non si fan battute su quanto scritto da altri di sè stessi quando si vuole far parte di una comunità senza dire un cazzo di sè.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè sarà ormai aceto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per oscar ghe nè che cres


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bene, ragazze. Io me ne vado a panineggiare dalla zinnona. Sa sèntum.


buon panino


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dopo questa tua osservazione l'ho riletto. non vedo autoironia. sarà un mio limite.


ognuno ha i suoi, basta rendersene conto e riderci sù. 
io lo faccio spesso, quando mi guardo il pisellino..

( così è più comprensibile la mia autoironia ? )


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> informati prima di parlare, si può anche dire SVINCOLO
> eh si, si vede che parli senza conoscere le cosa a fondo
> 
> 
> ...


che è la Papanza?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> informati prima di parlare, si può anche dire SVINCOLO
> eh si, si vede che parli senza conoscere le cosa a fondo
> 
> 
> ...


hai consultato il Devoto - Oli?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non si fan battute su quanto scritto da altri di sè stessi quando si vuole far parte di una comunità senza dire un cazzo di sè.


Quoto Asudem...
Si vede che è venerdì e sono stanco...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando sembra ma proprio sembra solo, che tu ti stia un po' riprendendo scadi sempre e torni a sguazzare nella cacchina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi piace scadere, non ci tengo a essere sempre nella grazia delle persone.

non si fan battute su quanto scitto da altri ? 
ma se lo fate in continuazione su di me, tu per prima,
mattacchiona


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi piace scadere, non ci tengo a essere sempre nella grazia delle persone.
> 
> non si fan battute su quanto scitto da altri ?
> ma se lo fate in continuazione su di me, tu per prima,
> mattacchiona


ciao birichino!!
tutta per te!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pi-zxlVjVg


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

*niente*

da fare. oscar non beve e continua a parlare.
ne deduco che: chi non beve in compagnia è un ladro o una spia.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che è la Papanza?


dicesi Papanza ( notare la P maiuscola ) un comportamento da Papa

il termine non esiste. L'ho coniato apposta per Verena

Verena mi sta particolarmente simpatica, che si sappia ( parlo sul serio ).


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> da fare. oscar non beve e continua a parlare.
> ne deduco che: chi non beve in compagnia è un ladro o una spia.


 
bevo solo analcolici, l'alcool mi crea problemi erettivi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ladro no, per il momento riesco a vivere onestamente

spia nemmeno, la discrezione è, forse,una delle mie poche qualità.


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bevo solo analcolici, l'alcool mi crea problemi erettivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Scusa e l'effetto ti dura ore? o hai intenzione di trombare nella prossima oretta? Beviti una cosa, va, che ti rilassi! Anche se per oggi vai in giro con il fedele compagno afflosciato non sarà una tragedia!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bevo solo analcolici, l'alcool mi crea problemi erettivi


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bevo solo analcolici, l'alcool mi crea problemi erettivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certo che uscire a cena con te deve essere uno spasso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> informati prima di parlare, si può anche dire SVINCOLO
> eh si, si vede che parli senza conoscere le cosa a fondo
> 
> 
> ...


ecco perché non dici nulla di te. perché sei al corrente che esistono persone di basso livello che usano ciò degli altri sanno, per fare della pessima ironia.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che uscire a cena con te deve essere uno spasso...



mettiti in coda e prendi il numerino che ce lo stiamo già contendendo in parecchie


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché non dici nulla di te. perché sei al corrente che esistono persone di basso livello che usano ciò degli altri sanno, per fare della pessima ironia.


donna....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> donna....


ma se l'ho detto io prima


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti in coda e prendi il numerino che ce lo stiamo già contendendo in parecchie


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché non dici nulla di te. perché sei al corrente che esistono persone di basso livello che usano ciò degli altri sanno, per fare della pessima ironia.


Mi tocca quotarti anche questa volta, non ce la faccio a resistere, non ti ci abituare pero eh?
Cerca di scrivere qualcosa per cui ti devo contraddire...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti anche questa volta, non ce la faccio a resistere, non ti ci abituare pero eh?
> Cerca di scrivere qualcosa per cui ti devo contraddire...


ribelle sei un po' distratto...avevi quotato me non angelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti anche questa volta, non ce la faccio a resistere, non ti ci abituare pero eh?
> Cerca di scrivere qualcosa per cui ti devo contraddire...


in effetti potrei abituarmici.
che posso dire? W berlusconi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ribelle sei un po' distratto...avevi quotato me non angelo


quanto sei invidiosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si riferiva a un quote di ieri


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se l'ho detto io prima


e io le avevo cantate a oscar su svincolo e tu hai quotato vere


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanto sei invidiosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




a me ha detto che ha quotato perchè è venerdì ed è stanco..


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ribelle sei un po' distratto...avevi quotato me non angelo


Ma che distratto!
Ho quotato te e l'angioletto.
A te è la prima volta che ti quoto, l'angioletto l'ho già quotato troppe volte, devo stare attento sennò mi diventa l'Angelo della Saggezza!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e io le avevo cantate a oscar su svincolo e tu hai quotato vere















 ma che pirlette


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e io le avevo cantate a oscar su svincolo e tu hai quotato vere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a dargli torto non ce la faccio...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

*tiè*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> a dargli torto non ce la faccio...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti potrei abituarmici.
> che posso dire? W berlusconi?


W berlusconi siiiiiiiiiiiiiii, 

Non potevi andare meglio.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché non dici nulla di te. perché sei al corrente che esistono persone di basso livello che usano ciò degli altri sanno, per fare della pessima ironia.


non penso sia il mio caso. 
Penso che Verena sappia benissimo che ho una profonda stima nei suoi confronti e se dico che è una  peccatrice pentita lo dico con simpatia e non per ironizzare su di lei.

in quanto  a te, pensa cosa vuoi, sei libera di farlo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> W berlusconi siiiiiiiiiiiiiii,
> 
> Non potevi andare meglio.


ma mi dai ragione di nuovo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




peggio di così non so cosa inventarmi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso sia il mio caso.
> Penso che Verena sappia benissimo che ho una profonda stima nei suoi confronti *e se dico che è una  peccatrice pentita lo dico con simpatia e non per ironizzare su di lei.*
> 
> in quanto  a te, pensa cosa vuoi, sei libera di farlo.


scusa telegattone, quando vai via tira su quelle unghiette che mi dan fastidio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso sia il mio caso.
> Penso che Verena sappia benissimo che ho una profonda stima nei suoi confronti e se dico che è una peccatrice pentita lo dico con simpatia e non per ironizzare su di lei.
> 
> in quanto a te, *pensa cosa vuoi, sei libera di farlo*.


lo so.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mettiti in coda e prendi il numerino che ce lo stiamo già contendendo in parecchie


 
eccoti quì, sempre ad ironizzare su di me e a prendermi per i fondelli.

Uffa !....


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sempre con rispetto parlando eh?

Ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa telegattone, quando vai via tira su quelle unghiette che mi dan fastidio


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> eccoti quì, sempre ad ironizzare su di me e a prendermi per i fondelli.
> 
> Uffa !....


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *scusa telegattone*, quando vai via tira su quelle unghiette che mi dan fastidio


 paga il copyright...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mi dai ragione di nuovo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angioletto, mi deludi....

Rileggi bene dai.....


----------



## brugola (27 Febbraio 2009)

ciao bottegai..io me ne vado


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che uscire a cena con te deve essere uno spasso...


 
ed anche tu, Annetta. 
prima mi ridicolizzi dicendo che parlo parlo e non combino nulla, 
poi ironizzi sul venire a cena con me

con me non parli mai, vuoi solamente mettermi in ridicolo

Uffa !


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

visto che anche ribelle si è unito a noi per l'aperitivo, ho pensato a dedicarvi una cosa non bella ma strabella di david bowie..

rebel rebel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDetQ18fw5Q


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mi sa che ogni tanto schioppa il server...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa telegattone, quando vai via tira su quelle unghiette che mi dan fastidio


le senti ?.........pensavo ti piacessero  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque...

eh no, quello che ho scritto su Vera è vero ( scusa il gioco di parole )


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non penso sia il mio caso.
> Penso che Verena sappia benissimo che ho una profonda stima nei suoi confronti e se dico che è una *peccatrice pentita* lo dico con simpatia e non per ironizzare su di lei.
> 
> in quanto a te, pensa cosa vuoi, sei libera di farlo.


ma chi lo dice che sono pentita?

Rammaricata si, ma non pentita!


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ed anche tu, Annetta.
> prima mi ridicolizzi dicendo che parlo parlo e non combino nulla,
> poi ironizzi sul venire a cena con me
> 
> ...


ma dai... quanto la prendi male per tutto...
ascoltati bowie...
per me è meglio di una pera...


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

bene, un'altro 3d completamente mandato a monte..

mannaggiaavoi !!!!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> visto che anche ribelle si è unito a noi per l'aperitivo, ho pensato a dedicarvi una cosa non bella ma strabella di david bowie..
> 
> rebel rebel
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDetQ18fw5Q


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, un'altro 3d completamente mandato a monte..
> 
> mannaggiaavoi !!!!


non ti piace bowie?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice che sono pentita?
> 
> Rammaricata si, ma non pentita!


pentita nel senso che ora non pecchi più.

sono certo che non ti sei pensita di cosa hai fatto, lo si intuisce dai tuoi discorsi.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ti piace bowie?


si, a piccole dosi, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, a piccole dosi, di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


ognuno ha i suoi gusti

i miei variano a seconda del momento 

da Mozart ai Sex Pistols


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ognuno ha i suoi gusti
> 
> i miei variano a seconda del momento
> 
> da Mozart ai Sex Pistols


e nel mezzo cosa?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

io vado fuori di testa per david bowie... mi carica bene, mi fa sentire vivaaaaaa... lo adoro...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Febbraio 2009)

oggi ho voglia di tirarmi su casini.. sto resistendo ma...
che dura che è....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mi sa che ogni tanto schioppa il server...


è brunetta che cerca di farci lavorare


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e nel mezzo cosa?


tanto, forse troppo.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io vado fuori di testa per david bowie... mi carica bene, mi fa sentire vivaaaaaa... lo adoro...


 
buon per te. 

A me a volte lo fa Mozart, altre I  Floyd, altre Bach, altre Coltrane, altre Debussy, altre gli Iron Maiden, etc. etc.


----------



## Old oscar (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è brunetta che cerca di farci lavorare


lavora chi non sà cosa fare della propria vita.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> pentita nel senso che ora non pecchi più.
> 
> sono certo che *non ti sei pen(t)ita* di cosa hai fatto, lo si intuisce dai tuoi discorsi.


 
non per i motivi che pensi tu, pero'...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> paga il copyright...


ti faccio la scena erotica dei pedalini che ti fanno annebbiare la vista??


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> lavora chi non sà cosa fare della propria vita.


 pensa te


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti faccio la scena erotica dei pedalini che ti fanno annebbiare la vista??


 solo scarpette col tacco, prego ...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> solo scarpette col tacco, prego ...


gli stringatini van bene lo stesso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




oggi la mia collega trovando ciocchi di fango sul parquet urla: chi è quel pirla che ha il fango sotto le scarpe e non se le pulisce??? poi mi ha guardato i carrarmatini e si è messa a ridere


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli stringatini van bene lo stesso??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, voglio queste...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mi dai ragione di nuovo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma mi hai capito o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, voglio queste...


io te le metto ma poi finisce così 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWpmFkVcQOY


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma mi hai capito o no?


temo di no


----------



## Nobody (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io te le metto ma poi finisce così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Screanzata...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> temo di no


Io ti ho chiesto di dire un qualcosa su cui io potessi contraddirti.
Alla risposta della tua affermazione io ho detto che meglio di così non potevi.

Quindi vuol dire che la tua affermazione è effettivamente contraria al mio pensiero e che quindi non la avrei quotata.


Tutto chiaro?


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (27 Febbraio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è da un po' che me lo chiedo.
> Così, per mera curiosità
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ?
> ...


Ho subito un tradimento durato 6 mesi,
 e ho la maggior parte delle colpe di quello che mi e' successo,
 ma l'aver capito i miei sbagli mi ha reso piu' forte e consapevole.

Quando sono entrato in questo forum,
avevo bisogno di dire la mia su un'argomento cosi scottante.
Ardevo dalla voglia di dire quello che pensavo.
Ero tormentato in un inferno dove vedevo fantasmi di continuo.
Ora ognitanto ancora ritornano ma so' come combatterli.

Non sapevo quanto sarei rimasto in questo forum,
tutt'ora non so' quanto ci rimarro', 
forse sempre,
sicuramente ancora per parecchio.
Per qualche periodo mi sono distaccato da questo ambiente virtuale,
poi delle voci non bene identificate, una gravita' inspiegabile,
un bisogno a volte incontrollabile,
mi hanno ancora portato a connettermi qui dentro.

Chissa' come finira'.........................


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Cazzo io non me lo ricordo piu' perche' son qua!

E' passato troppo tempo


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo io non me lo ricordo piu' perche' son qua!
> 
> E' passato troppo tempo





















io sono arrivata qua da un altro forum in cui ho trovato il link sotto il titolo "anche loro ci ridono dietro"  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e son rimasta per chiacchierate e risate


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io sono arrivata qua da un altro forum in cui ho trovato il link sotto il titolo "anche loro ci ridono dietro"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIENTE CORNA?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pussa via!


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NIENTE CORNA?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non recenti per fortuna


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non recenti per fortuna


e delle quali sei a conoscenza


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

*DLIN DLON*


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK;523816[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Mi ci hanno portata.[/B] Sto qui perché mi diverto, chiacchiero, conosco persone nuove, perdo un sacco di tempo


chi è stato???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Io ti ho chiesto di dire un qualcosa su cui io potessi contraddirti.
> Alla risposta della tua affermazione io ho detto che meglio di così non potevi.
> 
> Quindi vuol dire che la tua affermazione è effettivamente contraria al mio pensiero e che quindi non la avrei quotata.
> ...


ma ero sarcastica. quindi gira che ti rigira, la pensi come me. terrificante.
facciamo che non ci rivolgiamo più la parola?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è stato???


chiunque sia ce la pagherà cara


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è stato???
















   lui è andato via


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e delle quali sei a conoscenza


son paracula, applico la teoria che chiusa la storia archiviate le corna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Febbraio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> lui è andato via


per la 22esima volta?
allora abbiamo capito chi è


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per la 22esima volta?
> allora abbiamo capito chi è


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chiunque sia ce la pagherà cara


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Ma io mi chiedo a tutti voi chi cacio vi c'ha portato!

Si stava cosi' in pace in 4 gatti contati 3 anni fa


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma ero sarcastica. quindi gira che ti rigira, la pensi come me. terrificante.
> facciamo che non ci rivolgiamo più la parola?


Pensa te, un pippaiolo che vede la vita come te!
robe da farsi cadere i capelli...

Inquietante.

P.S.
Mi sa che fra un pò non ci rivolgiamo più la parola davvero eh?
Se dovessi sparire per un po non è che non vi penso più è solo
causa lavoro...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> son paracula, applico la teoria che chiusa la storia archiviate le corna



ottima filosofia.
chi ha avuto ha avuto chi ha dato ha dato
scurdammoce o passato..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Pensa te, un pippaiolo che vede la vita come te!
> robe da farsi cadere i capelli...
> 
> Inquietante.
> ...


qualcuno lo abbatta!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

*pensate che sfiga*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io mi chiedo a tutti voi chi cacio vi c'ha portato!
> 
> Si stava cosi' in pace in 4 gatti contati 3 anni fa


io son capitata per caso


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io son capitata per caso



Pure io... 3 mesi dopo mi son separata!


----------



## Mari' (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è stato???


Ma metropolis per quale motivo ha chiuso il forum?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma metropolis per quale motivo ha chiuso il forum?


l'amministratore s'era rotto le palle e dicevano che s'era ridotto ad un circolo chiuso di pochi utenti


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'amministratore s'era rotto le palle e dicevano che s'era ridotto ad un circolo chiuso di pochi utenti


Io entrai qualche volta... sotto consiglio di un vecchio utente... non ricordo manco come fosse il mio nick


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io entrai qualche volta... sotto consiglio di un vecchio utente... non ricordo manco come fosse il mio nick


ti piaceva? a me molto.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti piaceva? a me molto.


No a dire il vero no... poi ero gia' full time su Tradimento


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qualcuno lo abbatta!!!


Tranquilla, tranquilla, non può piovere per sempre....
Sparirò... spariro... e la tua anima sarà finalmente libera!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Tranquilla, tranquilla, non può piovere per sempre....
> Sparirò... spariro... e la tua anima sarà finalmente libera!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Febbraio 2009)

io sono qui xche cercavo un sito zozzo ma tanto zozzo e invece il Dio google mi ha trovato questo


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Questa non la ho capita...


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io sono qui xche cercavo un sito zozzo ma tanto zozzo e invece il Dio google mi ha trovato questo


 
Bhè, Oddio, in ceri casi un pò zozzi lo siamo eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè, Oddio, in ceri casi un pò zozzi lo siamo eh...


effettivamente..


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> effettivamente..


 
Ricordo addirittura qualcuno che postò una foto hard di un pisello da paura qualche tempo fa...ma da paura sul serio eh!


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ricordo addirittura qualcuno che postò una foto hard di un pisello da paura qualche tempo fa...ma da paura sul serio eh!


se non sbaglio anche una patata ...... che per fortuna non c'era nessuno a portata di monitor


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se non sbaglio anche una patata ...... che per fortuna non c'era nessuno a portata di monitor
























   quando???


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando???


Contieniti.....


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Contieniti.....


ok, mi era partito il ditino


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, mi era partito il ditino


Onanista


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando???


non troppo tempo fa .... poi io mi perdo con i tempi ma credo negli ultimi 2 mesi? 

so solo che son volata a tornare indietro con le pagine prima che qualcuno vedesse


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> non troppo tempo fa .... poi io mi perdo con i tempi ma credo negli ultimi 2 mesi?
> 
> so solo che son volata a tornare indietro con le pagine prima che qualcuno vedesse


urca!!
ma di qualcuna di qui?


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> urca!!
> ma di qualcuna di qui?


 













  qualcuna che ha postato la sua patonza sul forum? Sarebbe il massimo!!


----------



## MK (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> qualcuna che ha postato la sua patonza sul forum? Sarebbe il massimo!!


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> urca!!
> ma di qualcuna di qui?





























non lo so ma la faccia non si vedeva e io comunque non le conosco  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma se non sbaglio fu postata da un ometto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> urca!!
> ma di qualcuna di qui?


Non era il famoso quadro?


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non era il famoso quadro?


Si e mi sa che lo postai io


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e mi sa che lo postai io


eccu .. fortuna non passavano i bambini in quel momento


----------



## Lettrice (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eccu .. fortuna non passavano i bambini in quel momento


Ma e' un quadro


----------



## Minerva (27 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e mi sa che lo postai io


anch'io


parlo dell'origine del mondo di gustave courbet






che non è questa
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://files.splinder.com/034e8801402153c0800d38d1a98b263a.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://www.splinder.com/mediablog/inscialla/media/17086340&usg=__TfXC0lXrHI8zlBXLYQ4O2pzLJeA=&h=413&w=500&sz=28&hl=it&start=2&um=1&tbnid=2iusYPe5LH2sjM:&tbnh=107&tbnw=130&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcoubert%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26rlz%3D1T4SUNA_itIT314IT314%26sa%3DX


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

daje ... e vediamo di passare alla pagina successiva  

	
	
		
		
	


	









che tra l'altro se proprio devo veder patate ne ho una sempre con me


----------



## lale75 (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> daje ... e vediamo di passare alla pagina successiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  già..solo che da quell'angolazione non riesco mica a vederla!


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> già..solo che da quell'angolazione non riesco mica a vederla!


beh se proprio devo c'ho lo specchio di fronte al letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









che poi, abbiamo una certa confidenza anche senza guardarci continuiamente in faccia


----------



## Old oscar (28 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non per i motivi che pensi tu, pero'...


tu non sai cosa penso io. Hai tante doti, penso, ma non quella di leggere il pensiero, almeno per adesso, domani...chissà..


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2009)

Diciamo che mi immagino....il mantra di molti uomini è che una donna che tradisce non è soddisfatta sessualmente....


----------



## Old oscar (28 Febbraio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi immagino....il mantra di molti uomini è che una donna che tradisce non è soddisfatta sessualmente....


mio dio, ti sbagli di grosso 
non la penso per nulla così.
secondo me la motivazione sessuale è l'ultimo dei pretesti che ha una donna per tradire.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Febbraio 2009)

Ok, allora su questo sono d'accordo! E...ti stupiro'...penso sia vero anche per la maggior parte degli uomini.
La "droga" emozionale è persino piu' forte di quella fisica (sono ben pochi quelli che hanno una gran compatibilità a letto, specie ad una certa età...quando non si è piu' ragazzini sospinti dall'ormone...)


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ok, allora su questo sono d'accordo! E...ti stupiro'...penso sia vero anche per la maggior parte degli uomini.
> La "droga" emozionale è persino piu' forte di quella fisica (sono ben pochi quelli che hanno una gran compatibilità a letto, specie ad una certa età...quando non si è piu' ragazzini sospinti dall'ormone...)


non mi stupisci affatto. Lo so che la pensi così.
ma quando dici che non c'è compatibilità a chi ti ruferisci ? 
agli amanti o ai coniugi di vecchia data ?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2009)

A volte i vecchi coniugi sono meglio degli amanti....


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A volte i vecchi coniugi sono meglio degli amanti....


certo, può darsi, ma non hai risposto alla mia domanda
non ho capito cosa intendevi dicendo

" sono ben pochi quelli che hanno una gran compatibilità a letto, specie ad una certa età...quando non si è piu' ragazzini sospinti dall'ormone... "

non ho capito se ti riferivi ai vecchi coniugi o agli amanti.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2009)

Mi riferisco essenzialmente alle persone nuove. Con i coniugi belle e brutte abitudini (es. pigrizia, stesse modalità, copione già scritto..) sono per l'appunto...ABITUDINI. E in quanto tali rassicuranti (del nostro istinto di morte, come diceva Freud...).

Con le nuove persone si è ovviamente ipercritici. 

Non tanto, credo, sul lato fisico (nessuno qui credo faccia la top model o la star di Hollywood), quanto su abitudini, tecniche, prestazioni.

Sono passati i tempi in cui noi non si sapeva, non si avevano pietre di paragone, si era sospinti dall'ormone.

Non penso realisticamente sia immediata una compatibilità con estranei, alla nostra età, per quanto "sospinta" da trasgressione e quant'altro.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi riferisco essenzialmente alle persone nuove. Con i coniugi belle e brutte abitudini (es. pigrizia, stesse modalità, copione già scritto..) sono per l'appunto...ABITUDINI. E in quanto tali rassicuranti (del nostro istinto di morte, come diceva Freud...).
> 
> Con le nuove persone si è ovviamente ipercritici.
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione, ci vuole un po' di tempo un po' di " incontri"per poter assaporare appieno la cosa.
E' per questo che trovo inutile una avventura di una sera soltanto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, ci vuole un po' di tempo un po' di " incontri"per poter assaporare appieno la cosa.
> E' per questo che trovo inutile una avventura di una sera soltanto.


Ma se concordi che è migliore quel che si ha di quel che si può trovare, perché cercarlo?
E se è l'abitudine che annoia perché cercare di ritrovarla altrove perché è nella consuetudine che si trova soddisfazione?


Io son qui perché tradita e sconvolta dalla rivelazione di avere avuto uno sconosciuto al nio finco.
Volevo capire le ragioni dei traditori.
Le ho capite.
Sono rimasta per far comprendere ai traditori le ragioni dei traditi.
Poi ho trovato bellissime persone qui, che mi hanno fatto mettere in secondo piano ...quelle bruttine...


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se concordi che è migliore quel che si ha di quel che si può trovare, perché cercarlo?
> E se è l'abitudine che annoia perché cercare di ritrovarla altrove perché è nella consuetudine che si trova soddisfazione?
> 
> 
> ...


perdonami, ma non penso che le hai capite appieno, ma forse mi sbaglio.

in quanto al mio post.
hai travisato completamente quanto volevo dire.
volevo dire che solamente dopo un po' di incontri con un amante si può gustare appieno il piacere. L'avventura di una sera soltanto difficilemete potrà essere appagante nella maniera che ci si aspetta.

lo so, sono logorroico, ma secondo me lo si cerca perchè la natura ci ha fatto così, ma forse, anche qui, mi sbaglio.


eh, si, internet è un bel mezzo ma ha i suoi limiti nel dialogo fra le persone...


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perdonami, ma non penso che le hai capite appieno, ma forse mi sbaglio.
> 
> in quanto al mio post.
> hai travisato completamente quanto volevo dire.
> ...


Non ti sbagli al 100% pero' l'uomo a differenza degli altri animali ha la capacita' di crearsi costrutti, cosa che fa crollare in parte il fattore ormonale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perdonami, ma non penso che le hai capite appieno, ma forse mi sbaglio.
> 
> in quanto al mio post.
> hai travisato completamente quanto volevo dire.
> ...


 Capirle non significa comprenderle, accettarle o approvarle.
Le ho capite...
Molti sono dei poveretti.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli al 100% pero' l'uomo a differenza degli altri animali ha la capacita' di crearsi costrutti, cosa che fa crollare in parte il fattore ormonale


eilà ! che cultura !


----------



## Old oscar (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirle non significa comprenderle, accettarle o approvarle.
> Le ho capite...
> Molti sono dei poveretti.


si, è vero, siamo tutti con i piedi nelle fogne, ma qualcuno di noi  guarda verso le stelle.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirle non significa comprenderle, accettarle o approvarle.
> Le ho capite...
> *Molti sono dei poveretti*.





oscar ha detto:


> si, è vero, siamo tutti con i piedi nelle fogne, ma *qualcuno di noi* guarda verso le stelle.


----------



## Lettrice (1 Marzo 2009)

Chi guarda le stelle finisce per pestare la cacca!

Mamma Tereza docet


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi guarda le stelle finisce per pestare la cacca!
> 
> Mamma Tereza docet


 
Saggezza leggo in te (lei)!


----------



## Old *L'aura* (3 Marzo 2009)

Iniziamo da qui....

1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ? E' la prima volta che entro ... il seguito si vedra' 
2-quali sono i motivi per cui siete qui ? Ho tradito e sono stata tradita 
3-cosa vi ha portato qui ? Il titolo del forum 
4-perchè ci rimanete ? Ora non lo so dire ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

*minerva* ha detto:


> Iniziamo da qui....
> 
> 1-cosa vi spinge a venire su questo forum ? E' la prima volta che entro ... il seguito si vedra'
> 2-quali sono i motivi per cui siete qui ? Ho tradito e sono stata tradita
> ...


Benvenuta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche se sei quasi omonima di un'altra utente...ti sapremo riconoscere.
Se vuoi raccontare la tua storia lo spazio confessionale è quello giusto. Apri una discussione tua


----------



## Old *L'aura* (4 Marzo 2009)

Sono in attesa di cambio nik ... vediamo se riusciamo a trovare quello giusto 
Grazie per l'accoglienza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2009)

*L'aura minerva* ha detto:


> Sono in attesa di cambio nik ... vediamo se riusciamo a trovare quello giusto
> Grazie per l'accoglienza


 Questo va bene ...è unico


----------

